#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Hilfe!!! Seltsame Symptome >

## Katrinchen783

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe seit ein paar Tagen irgendwie seltsame Symptome. Zum einen hab ich irgendwie im Bereicht des Kreuzbein das Gefühl es würde was dagegen drücken, aber nur wenn ich mehr oder weniger ´"krumm" auf dem Sofa lümmle. Zum Anderen hab ich täglich mehrmals wiederkehrende Kopfschmerzen. Das sind irgendwie keine normalen Kopfschmerzen wie man sie kennt, sondern diese sind nur beim Einatmen zu spüren und zwar genau auf der Kopfspitze. Ansonsten gehts mir eigentlich ganz gut, höchstens bisschen schwach auf den Knochen wie bei ner Grippe. Der Arzt hat mich erstmal krank geschrieben konnte mir aber auch nich sagen was das is.
Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich habe langsam etwas Angst. So täglich wiederkehrende Kopfschmerzen beim Einatmen sind doch nicht normal oder :Huh?:   :angry_10:  
Vielen Dank schonmal

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Kathrin, 
der Druck auf das Kreuzbein kann mehrere Ursachen haben: Störungen des Verdauungstraktes, gynäkologische Ursachen oder ein Rückenproblem.
Ich tippe eher auf das Rückenproblem, da du auch Kopfschmerzen hast und dir das Atmen schwerfällt. Laß dich mal zu einem Orthopäden überweisen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Katrinchen783

Hallo zusammen, 
vor etwa 3-4 Wochen hatte ich etwas seltsame Symptome wie ein Drücken im Kreuzbein, Atemnot und Kopfschmerzen beim Einatmen genau auf der Kopfspitze. Meine Ärztin hat mich zum Physiotherapeuten überwiesen, bei dem ich jetzt auch 5x mal war. Die Rückenprobleme und Atemnot sind größtenteils weg, was geblieben ist, sind aber diese höllischen Kopfschmerzen. Die kommen jeden Tag und auch immer an der selben Stelle. Es ist als würde beim Einatmen jemand an der Kopfspitze am letzten Nervenende rumschneiden. Meistens ist das ganze auch beim Sitzen am Schreibtisch oder Auto fahren. Seit heute ist der Kopf von außen auch an der Stelle etwas berührungsempfindlich (muss ja nicht unbedingt zusammen hängen). Hat jemand diese Art von Schmerzen schon mal gehabt oder ne Idee was das sein könnte?
Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Katrinchen 783, 
offensichtlich hat hier niemand eine gute Idee, was er Dir raten könnte. Auch mir bleibt bloß die Empfehlung geh mal zum Neurologen.
Du kannst uns dann ja berichten, was dabei rausgekommen ist. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Katrinchen783

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe hier schon 2x geschrieben und war sehr dankbar über die Tips. Vielleicht hat ja jetzt wieder jemand einen Tip für mich... vor etwa 5-6 Wochen hatte ich etwas seltsame Symptome wie ein Drücken im Kreuzbein oder Lendenwirbelsäule, Atemnot und Kopfschmerzen beim Einatmen genau auf der Kopfspitze. Meine Ärztin hat mich zum Physiotherapeuten überwiesen, bei dem ich jetzt auch 6x mal war. Allerdings hat das nix geholfen. Die Kopfschmerzen kommen jeden Tag wieder und zwar meist beim Auto fahren oder am Schreibtisch sitzen. Sobald ich mich bewege sind die Schmerzen nicht mehr da. Des Weiteren sind die nur bei Atmen durch die Nase. Sobald ich durch den Mund atme oder den linken Nasenflügel zu halte sind die Schmerzen weg. Ansonsten fühlt es sich an als würde jemand an der Kopfspitze am Nerv rumkratzen.
Ich vermute mal den Druck in der Lendenwirbelsäule (auch nur im Sitzen und geht bei wärmen mit Wärmeflasche kurzzeitig weg) und Atemprobleme kann man damit auch in Verbindung bringen zumal das alles gleichzeitig aufgetreten ist.
Ich war schon Blut nehmen, röntgen und zum Langzeit EKG inzwischen, hab aber noch keinerlei Ergebnisse... Ich verspreche mir davon aber auch nich sehr viel. 
Hat jemand eine Idee bzw. hat jemand schonmal sowas gehört? Kann es sein das ein Nerv eingeklemmt ist oder wird (immer beim sitzen/liegen)? Oder kann es was schlimmeres sein wie ein Tumor der wo gegen drückt (ich hoffe nicht)? 
Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tip zur Ursache...
Viele Grüße

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es ist völlig unnötig das Du Themen mehrfach eröffnest! 
Warst du den bei Neurologen?

----------


## Katrinchen783

nein, ich war noch nicht beim Neurologen. Ich warte ja auf sämtliche Termine bei Spezialärzten monatelang. Ich halte es aber langsam nicht mehr aus. Diese Schmerzen müssen endlich mal aufhören

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn du die Termine beschleunigen willst musst du bei den Ärzten eben ein bisschn Druck machen. 
Hier kann dir keiner Helfen, du wirst um einen Arztbesuch nicht drum rum kommen.
Im Zweifel muss dein HA dir (stärkere) Schmerzmittel verschreiben!

----------


## Artur

Krebs  :Huh?:  Tumor  :Huh?:

----------


## PollysKeks

Muss ja nicht immer gleich Krebs oder ein Tumor sein, es reicht wenn ein Nerv in der Nase entzündet ist. Hatte Jahrelang Polypen ohne Ende und auch immer wieder diese fiesen Kopfschmerzen - nach der Polypen-OP wars weg. 
Probiers doch mal mit einem HNO-Arzt, wenn du sagst dass es besser wird, wenn du ein Nasenloch zuhälst. Da sind die Termine in der Regel auch net sooo lang.. und wie oben schon erwähnt: Druck machen hilft bei langen Wartezeiten! 
Viel Erfolg

----------

